# Renomer un dossier



## franckdia (21 Juillet 2003)

Comment renomer un dossier avec la ligne de commande ?


----------



## Number One (22 Juillet 2003)

mv dossier dossier2


----------



## franckdia (22 Juillet 2003)

Je m'en doutais un peu, mais je pensais qu'il existait une commande toute désignée pour cela. Anyway merci tout de même pour la réponse.


----------

